# الأقسام التقنية > منتدى الكمبيوتر والأنترنت >  اكثر من 100 برنامج مع الشرح البسيط

## Romance

*السلام عليكم 

لقيت هذا الموضوع وحبيت تستفيدوا .



برامج الحماية 


ZoneAlarm Pro v 2.6.8.4
http://slime.idot.com.tw/download/fileman/zapro26.exe
s/n: dk68s-vfgfv-wh0jt-wnm68g-kx0w00 
هذه النسخة الإحترافية من هالبرنامج الرائع لحماية جهازك من الإختراق*

----------


## Romance

*Ad-Ware v5.5
http://www.rge.com/pub/systems/simt...ilities/Aaw.exe
لحماية الذاكرة والإقراص والرجستري من تروجانات التجسس*

----------


## Romance

*The cleaner v 3.2 Build 3213 
for win95/98/Me/NT/2000


http://dynamsol.ulink.net/files/cle...ky/cleaner3.zip
name: anyname 
s/n: 35B5-FAE1-27B8-2338 
برنامج الحماية الشهير لأكتشاف التروجانات وحذفها*

----------


## Romance

*System Mechanic v3.6d 

ftp://ftp1.iolohost.com/system_mechanic.exe
Name: Abuturky 
s/n: 83866-ST954-0776755445 
يعمل على صيانة الجهاز وحذف المفات المتبقية من برامج محذوفه*

----------


## Romance

*Symantec Norton AntiVirus 2002 WinAll
ftp://home.12move.nl/gejave_nav02.rar
****
او
http://www.davidsoftwarez.com/Files/NAV2002.exe
******
او
http://64.119.169.131/abuturky/nav2002v8.zip
برنامج المكافحة الشهير لايحتاج الى تسجيل نسخه كامل*

----------


## Romance

*McAfee VirusScan v 6.1 
نسخة كاملة مسجلة لهذا الإصدار من برنامج مكافي انتي فايروس لفحص وقتل الفيروسات والجواسيس بأنواعها عملاق أثبت جدارته أيام الدوس ويتألق نداً قوياً للنورتن لتوفير الحماية لجهازك وحصانته .. 
ftp://gwbnsh.pchome.net/utility/ant...ee/vsc601ai.exe
**************

----------


## Romance

*AVG Anti-Virus v6.0.247 
نسخة كاملة للحماية من الفيروسات والتروجانات وفحص وتنظيف رسائل البريد من أي فيروس أو سكربت .. 
http://www.grisoft.com/softw/60/fe/avg6247fu.exe
Code: 6-XFREE-522613-AVG*

----------


## Romance

*BlackICE Defender 2.9cai 
آخر نسخة برنامج متفوق وأحمر عين لحمايتك من هجوم المتسللين إلى داخل جهازك والعبث بمحتوياتك .. 
http://gz.onlinedown.net/down/BlackICE29cai.zip
s/n: 5B74260-RS-B426F*

----------


## Romance

*Tiny Personal Firewall v2.0.13 
نسخة مجانية برنامج فاير وول .. لحماية جهازك من الهاكرز الأختراق 
ftp://zdftp.zdnet.com/pub/private/s...ty/tnpersfr.exe
*****************

----------


## Romance

*
Local Port Scanner v1.1 
نسخة مجانية برنامج لكشف المنافذ المفتوحة بجهازك التي يمكن التجسس عليك من خلالها عند الإتصال بالشبكة .. 
http://www.jpsoft.dk/exe/lps.exe
*************************

----------


## Romance

*Conseal Pc Firewall V 2.06 
نسخة أحدث لمنع زرع أو أخذ شيء من جهازك أثناء إتصالك بالشبكة دون علمك .. 
ftp://candc1.golden.net/conseal/fir...9x/cpf9x206.exe
*************

----------


## Romance

*Jammer1.95 
أحد البرامج الممتازة لمكافحة مخترقي أجهزة الغير وخصوصاً مستخدمي Back Orifice and NetBus 
http://www.anti-leech.com/antileech...li90:jammer1.95
Code34567 - 0A2236476F*

----------


## Romance

*برامج الرسومات 

ACDsee v 3.1
ftp://zdftp.zdnet.com/pub/private/s...ools/acdwin.exe
The crack can be downloaded from: 
http://keygen.arthuryeung.com/downl...sp?KeyGenID=158
Name: anything company: andything 
s/n: 822872795589791441 
أو 
s/n: 623695402930140541 
برنامج معروف لإستعراضه الصور بالجملة داخل المجلدات مثالي*

----------


## Romance

*ACDSee 4.0
http://dl1.51soft.com:8080/media/txll/acdsee.exe
أفضل من البرنامج السابق من حيث الأمكانيات جبارة يختلف عن النسخ القديمة 
[جرب أرقام التسجيل التالية 
S/n: 711-108-595-288-491-441 
S/n: 708-801-298-633-437-541 
S/n: 132728175249781441*

----------


## Romance

*FontTwister v1.1e
http://www.simtel.net/pub/win95/graphics/ftw11e.zip
Name: Registered User 
s/n: 111t14wn5111111111111111115Gz 
يقوم بعمل شعارات وأشكال جميلة 
****

----------


## Romance

*IconEdit Pro v 7.01 
http://www.students.fh-sbg.ac.at/~h....701max.zipName : Dhafer Al-holaisi 
s/n: 735138180 
لتصميم الأيقونات وإجراء تعديل عليها*

----------


## Romance

*Adobe Acrobat Writer v5.0
ftp://ftp.volftp.mondadori.com/pub/...ic/niknaken.exe
Password: CorinneCooper 
أو 
Password:WileenKamal 
code:A01BPXW9059220 
برنامج اكروبات لصنع ملفات البيدي إف المشهورة*

----------


## Romance

**** 

Ulead GIF Animator 4.0 
برنامج لإنشاء صور بنسق GIF متحركة. ويميز هذا الإصدار وجود متصفح داخلي لفحص الصورة المنشئة قبل حفظها. كذلك أضيفت إليه المزيد من المؤثرات .. 

http://www.anti-leech.com/antileech...90:gifanimator4*

----------


## Romance

**** 

Ulead Cool 3D Ver3 
أحد برامج رسم النصوص ثلاثية الأبعاد الرائعة والمبهرة! فهو بحق برنامج ممتاز وقوي لإضفاء لمسات رائعة وفنية على النصوص، مع امكانية تصدير العمل بعدة أنساق صور وفيديو، البرنامج كامل لا يحتاج إلى كراك.
http://www.anti-leech.com/antileech...li90:ucool3d_v3
****

----------


## Romance

*Flash 5 
أروع البرامج لتصميم المؤثرات وصفحات الإنترنت في إصدارته الخامسة. 
مرفق داخل الملف رقم التسلسل الذي سوف يطلبه البرنامج حال تشغيله 
http://www.anti-leech.com/antileech...li90:flash5full*

----------


## Romance

**** 

Alrassam2 
يستخدم لكتابة النصوص العربية في البرامج التي لا تدعم اللغة العربية 
http://www.anti-leech.com/antileech.cgi?sali90lrassam
****

----------


## Romance

**** 

Thumbs Plus v4.5 
نسخة كاملة لإستعراض ومعالجة الصور 
http://garage-services-mot.co.uk/fo...y/x/fo-tp45.zip
Name: Dhafer Al-holaisi 
s/n: CFCE2181 
أو 
Name: MicroStar user 
s/n: E87524F5*

----------


## Romance

*Adobe Streamline4 
برنامج لتحرير الصور من شركة Adobe بسيط وصغير.

http://www.anti-leech.com/antileech...90:stream_line4
****

----------


## Romance

*Swift3D 
برنامج جميل لتصميم أشكال وخطوط ثلاثية الأبعاد وتحريكها وحفظها بصيغة swf الخاصة بالفلاش بمنتهى السهولة .. 

http://www.anti-leech.com/antileech.cgi?sali90:swift3d*

----------


## Romance

*WaveL Pic2Pic Pro v1.32 
4Windows 9x, NT, or 2000 
http://www.wavelsoftware.com/pc2pcpro.zip
Name: Dhafer Al-holaisi 
s/n: 1558 
لعرض الصور بجميع صيغها مع تعديل الألوان والفلترة والتحويل من صيغة لأخرى صنف5 نجوم*

----------


## Romance

*Font FX Express v2.1 
لإضافة المؤثرات والحركات التجسيمية الخاصة على النصوص .. 

ftp://zdftp.zdnet.com/pub/private/s...ools/fontfx.zip
s/n: 8113864906*

----------


## Romance

************************************ *
برامج الملتميديا والتاثيرات الصوتية 

JetAudio 4.8 
أحد البرامج الرائعة لتشغيل ملفات الملتي ميديا. فهو يشغل كل ملفات الصوت والفيديو! وله إمكانيات ممتازة في التسجيل أيضاً، فهو يسجل بعدة أنساق كـ ra, wav, ru,mp3 وأنساق أخرى .. 

http://www.anti-leech.com/antileech...i90:jetaudio4.8
****

----------


## Romance

*QuickTime v5.02 
برنامج مشهور للبي سي والماك لعرض الأفلام والصور .. 
http://a224.g.akamai.net/7/888/52/2...meInstaller.zip
او 
http://liaokai.52hh.com/newsoft/med...imePro_v502.zip Name: Dhafer Al-holaisi 
Company: bishanet.net 
s/n: RATX-RE4Q-TTX2-UTQW-5678*

----------


## Romance

**** 

3d Greeting personal Edition 
تصميم كروتك الخاصة مع الملفات الموسيقية 
http://209.1.231.150/downloads/3DGr...n%20Install.exe
****

----------


## Romance

*WAV.exe v2.4 
تحويل ملفات ويف الصوتية إلى ملف تنفيذي يشغّل نفسه بلا وسيط 

ftp://zdftp.zdnet.com/pub/private/s...ools/wavexe.zip
****

----------


## Romance

**** 
Real One Player Beta 
نسخة مجانية يعمل كعمل اريل بلاير .. بل هو عندي أفضل منه لأن به ميزات رائعة .. أنصحك باقتناءه .. 

http://get.real.com/RJP1/210.172.34...ePlayerBeta.exe
****

----------


## Romance

**** 

Power Albums v 1.5 
نسخة مجانية برنامج لحفظ الصور والتعليق عليها والتعديل أو تصديرها لنسق jpg واستعراضها بالتكبير أو التصغير كتصفحك الألبوم ، برنامج البوم صور .. 

ftp://ftp.download.com/pub/zd/powalbum.zip
****

----------


## Romance

*Pic2Icon v0.20 BETA 
لتحويل الصور صيغة بي إم بي وجف وجبج إلى إيقونة والعكس نسخة كاملة .. 
http://www.sunpoint.net:81/~akirjavainen/p2i020b.zip
****

----------


## Romance

*Label Designer Plus v1.55c 
برنامج لتصميم الملصقات والكروت والظروف مع إتاحة الإشكال الهندسية والألوان والخطوط لهذا الغرض .. 
ftp://zdftp.zdnet.com/pub/private/s...ness/labelw.zip

s/n: FANTASTIC*

----------


## Romance

*DLabel Creator 
برنامج سريع وسهل لتصميم الملصقات على إختلافها ملصقات السيدي والفلوبي وأشرطة الكاسيت وغيرها بالشكل الذي تريد .. 
http://dworks.virtualave.net/softwa...ator0.8Beta.exe
****

----------


## Romance

*3d Greeting personal Edition 
تصميم كروتك الخاصة مع الملفات الموسيقية 
http://209.1.231.150/downloads/3DGr...n%20Install.exe
****

----------


## Romance

*Konvertor v3.03 
لتحويل الكثير من أنساق الصور والأفلام والصوت لصيغ أخرى برنامج مشهور .. 
http://gwbn.onlinedown.net/down/konvertor.zip 
Name: Dhafer Al-holaisi 
1stName: bishanet.net 
Key: 3684123255 
***************

----------


## Romance

*Windows Media Player 7 v7.0 
آخر نسخة من ميديا بلاير من ميكروسوفت لتصميم وعرض الملتيميديا الرقمية مصنف 5 نجوم ومجاني .. 
http://mssjus.www.conxion.com/.../en-us/wmp7.exe*

----------


## Romance

**** 

SOUND2MID 
التحويل من ساوند إلى ميدي .. 
http://www.audioworks.com/demo/s2m15cinstall.exe*

----------


## Romance

*WinAmp Full v 2.78 
آخر إصدار نسخة كاملة لتشغيل الملفات الصوتية التالية 
MP3, MP2, CD, MOD, and WAV 
http://gt.onlinedown.net/down/winamp278_full.exe
****

----------


## Romance

*Real Juke Box V2 
برنامج رائع وسريع لتسجيل وعمل أقراص سمعية بيسر وسهولة. 
Ser: 352-88760-1716 
http://www.anti-leech.com/antileech...0al_jukebox8
****

----------


## Romance

*Xing Player3.30 
أحد البرامج الشهيرة والإحترافية لتشغيل الفيديو بنسق DAT,MPEG وستجد داخل الملف المضغوط ملف تعليمات لتسجيل البرنامج 
http://www.anti-leech.com/antileech...90:xing_player3
****

----------


## Romance

*Internet Audio Mix 1.48 
سجيل لداخل الجهاز وخلط الأصوات كل مسار على حده وتصديرها إلى صيغة ويف أو ريل بلاير وامبي3 وصفوه بالبرنامج العجيب وقد نال خمس نجوم بالإجماع .. 
s/n: 475848852 
http://www.soft999.com/download2/IAMixSetup.exe****

----------


## Romance

*Xing DVD v3.30 
لعرض الأفلام بإطار أكبر على مشغلات الديفيدي .. 
http://sites.netscape.net/jwattana/Xmp330.exe*

----------


## Romance

*Sound Forge V5.0e build 248 
النسخة الأحدث هائل وبمميزات متطورة في الريفيرب والتكبير وكافة المهام يصدر لصيغة روم وامبي ثري وايفيآي واوديو وغيره والتسجيل على السيدي سجله بالشارخ وإذا طلب تسلسلاً لقمه التالي .. 
http://gt.onlinedown.net/down/soundforge50e_bld248.exe
s/n: 3B-PL7PRQ-145JWG-RJ88V8 
الكراك 
http://www.bap.com.cn/cracks/sfsf50bk.zip
****

----------


## Romance

*MpegDJ Encoder v1.65 
لتحويل الأصوات من السيدي والويف إلى Mp3 .. 
http://home.t-online.de/home/095629...egdjencoder.exe
الكراك
http://www.alhosoon.com/mjped165.zip
****

----------


## Romance

*Mp32WAV Professional 
العكس تماماً لتحويل الإم بي ثري إلى ويف .. 
http://www.xs4all.dk/redir.php3?url...tes/mp32wav.zip
****

----------


## Romance

*Cool Button Tool v4.1 
برنامج ممتاز لتصميم قوائم وأزرار الجافا المنضغطة وإضافة المؤثرات كالإصوات وغيرها 
s/n: 1983387398 RegNum: 1891842024 
Serial: 2069174506 
RegCode:1537951880 
From Joussef Alarabi from:Holland 
ftp://zdftp.zdnet.com/pub/private/s...ls/wbbutwiz.zip 
****

----------


## Romance

*Internet Graphics Finder v3.1 
أفضل طريقة للبحث عن الصور بالإنترنت .. 

ftp://192.41.11.253/pub/ifi25352/Grif31s.exe
*************************

----------


## Romance

*برامج خدمية و انترنت 


GetRight (32-bit) v4.5 
لإدارة عملية تنزيل الملفات من الإنترنت بقوة وسهولة هذه النسخة كاملة والتسلسل إحتياط 
s/n: 417732267891 
http://www.get-right.com/getrt450.exe
---------------------------------------------*

----------


## Romance

*Shut Down Timer 
برنامج لغلق الجهاز في الوقت الذي تحدده له بالساعة والثانية مناسب لمن ينزّل برامج كبيرة من الشبكة أو في نسخ السيدي وأنت خارج الدار 

http://aloud.virtualave.net/software/ShutdownTimer.zip
---------------------------------------------*

----------


## Romance

*fileferret v3 
الوسيلة السريعة للبحث عن ملف معين بالشبكة .. 
ftp://zdftp.zdnet.com/pub/private/s...ools/filfer.zip
---------------------------------------------*

----------


## Romance

*WebFerret v4 
نسخة كاملة للبحث السريع عن أي معلومة داخل الإنترنت .. 

ftp://ftp.download.com/pub/zd/WebFerret.exe 
******************************

----------


## Romance

*Download Boost 2002 Gold 
نسخة كاملة لتسريع تنزيل البرامج من الشبكة .. 
http://64.57.164.73/cminus/fosi/fo-dlb02.zip*

----------


## Romance

*Drive Backup 2000 
هذا البرنامج شبيه ببرنامج ghost من سيمانتيك والذي يقوم بنسخ كامل محتويات القرص الصلب كما هي في ملف واحد يمكن استعادته خلال مدة وجيزة حسب حجم البيانات الموجودة بالقرص. وهو مفيد جداً جداً لمن يعانون من مشكلة اعادة تهيئة الجهاز لفترات متعدده. بل حتى للمحترفين يعتبر مهم .. حيث أن عملية إعادة تركيب الويندوز مع جميع المشغلات والبرامج التي يستخدمها أي شخص لن تقل عن 3 ساعات!! بينما بهذا البرنامج تستعيد نظام تشغيلك مع كل مشغلاته وبرامجك و اعداداتك الخاصة التي تكون أحياناً طويلة عريضة وأكثر ازعاجاً من عملية تركيب الويندوز نفسها .. 
بعد فك ضغط الملف ستجد مجلدين. قم بتركيب البرنامجين في وقت واحد لتتمكن من استخدامهما .. 
http://www.anti-leech.com/antileech...drivebackup2000
---------------------------------------------*

----------


## Romance

*Clean Sweep 2001 
هذا البرنامج أحد البرامج الخدمية المميزة في حزمة برامج نورتون، وهو يستخدم لإزالة التطبيقات والبرامج المركبة في الويندوز بكل سهولة وأمان. كما أنه يستخدم لتنظيف النظام من الملفات الغير مستخدمة والمتكررة لتحرير مساحة القرص الصلب. كما يمكن استخدامه لنقل البرامج من قرص إلى آخر أو من دليل إلى آخر. ووظائف أخرى .. 
http://www.anti-leech.com/antileech...ncleanaweep2001
----------------------------------------------*

----------


## Romance

*EasyZip46 
أحد برامج ضغط وفك ضغط الملفات. يشبه برنامج Winzip ولكنه يتميز عنه بقدرته على فك مجموعة من أنساق ملفات الضغط غير الـ ZIP بل تستطيع أن تقول أنه يتعامل مع جميع ملفات الضغط .. 

http://www.anti-leech.com/antileech...ali90:easyzip46
----------------------------------------------*

----------


## Romance

*WinZip8 
هذه آخر اصدارة من أشهر برامج ضغط الملفات والتي أضيف إليها بعض التحسينات من حيث الشكل والدعم الكامل لجميع أنساق الضغط المعروفة. 
Name: wamadhat visitor 
Ser.: C1743129 
Sre. of self extractor: 131538 
http://www.anti-leech.com/antileech.cgi?sali90:winzip8
----------------------------------------------*

----------


## Romance

*System Comander 2000 
هذا البرنامج يتيح لك تشغيل عدة أنظمة تشغيل في جهاز واحد، مثل : يونيكس، لينوكس، ويندوز بكل أنواعها، أو إس2 من آي بي إم، سولاريس، إلخ .. 

http://www.anti-leech.com/antileech...m_commander2000
Ser. SC2K5-ENE-1010914-YPPW*

----------


## Romance

*Fine Print 2000 
برنامج خدمي رائع .. يتيح لك طبع أكثر من صفحة في صفحة واحدة (تصل إلى 8 صفات)، كما أنه يتيح لك استعراض الصفحة قبل طباعتها حتى للبرامج التي ليست لديها هذه الميزة. ومن فوائد طباعة أكثر من صفحة في صفحة، التوفير عند الرغبة في طباعة مسودة تقرير طويل أو عند الرغبة في عمل نشرة ورقية صغيرة .. 
http://www.anti-leech.com/antileech...:fine_print2000
---------------------------------------------*

----------


## Romance

*BackStreet V1.3 
لإنزال المواقع وتصفحها لاحقاً دون إتصال .

http://softwaresolutions.nu/download/backstreet.exe
--------------------------------------------*

----------


## Romance

*CT Kookie Spy v2.0 
برنامج لطيف ومجاني لإزالة ملفات الكوكيز .

http://camtech2000.net/Programs/ctcspy10.zip
--------------------------------------------*

----------


## Romance

*Swish v2.0 
نسخة حديثة لتصميم النصوص والرسوم لوضعها بموقعك شبيه بالفلاش وأسهل .. 
http://gwbn.onlinedown.net/down/SetupSwish200.exe
الكراك 
http://64.119.169.131/abuturky/swish2crk.zip
--------------------------------------------*

----------


## Romance

*Sonic Mail 
لإرسال الرسائل الصوتية بالبريد ، سجل رسالتك الصوتية بالميكرفون وأدخل العنوان البريدي واضغط زر إرسال إلى عائلتك أو أصدقائك .. 

http://www.conducent.com/affiliate/...et/smailv20.exe
-----------------------------------------*

----------


## Romance

*الكي ماستر لأغلب برامج مايكروسوفت 

المفتاح السري لجميع سي ديات ويندوز ملينيوم الكامل 
Windows Me Full 
Hmq67-pgp38-qd6d8-cjxdy-yg3fy 

المفتاح السري لجميع سي ديات ويندوز ملينيوم اب قريد 
Windows Me Up 
Fbgmq-2d4tj-3ygbt-vqghd-k7jxf 

المفتاح السري لجميع سي ديات ويندوز 98 الكامل 
Windows 98 
Hfbjm-h4d38-k6x4f-98477-t347k 

المفتاح السري لجميع سي ديات ويندوز 89 سيكند ايديشن 
Windows Second Edition 
P6myf-bd2gw-p43pf-h3878-qh6wf 

المفتاح السري لجميع سي ديات الويندوز 2000 العربي 
Windows 2000 Arabic 
T72vd-8w4dr-2ffr3-h846p-9m4v8 

المفتاح السري لجميع سي ديات ويندوز 2000 الانجليزي 
Windows 2000 English 
Rm233-2prqq-fr4rh-jp89h-46qyb 

المفتاح السري لجميع سي ديات الاوفيس 2000 
Orffice 2000 
Pgp98-ycqcx-px9bd-6dhb3-brxym 

المفتاح السري لجميع سي ديات الاوفيس 97 
Orffice 97 
07010743365*

----------


## samoora

مجهود  رائع كل الشكر عليه ... موضوعك بيستاهل 5 نجوم ورح اصوتلك  :Smile: 

وبطلب من حسان تثبيت الموضوع لانه مفيد جداً

شكراً الك

----------


## مسار الضوء

مجهود رائع وتشكر عليه

  مشاء الله عليك ....

                   ابداع 

              ارجو التثبيت 

وبانتظااار  المزيد ا خي 

 تحيه المبدعين

----------


## xblack

*الله عليك يا رومانس........


كله هاد ومش قادر اتفاجأ لانك دايما عودتنا على الابداع في المواضيع وكل ما هو جديد.........


تشكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااتي صديق ........

واتمنى التثبيت.......*

----------


## ساره



----------


## ابوالشرع

السلام عليكم 
والله موضوعك تمام
بس للأسف الروابط مش شغالييين
يا ريت تعملي تست الهم مرة تانية
بالتوفقيق :Eh S(8):

----------

